# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos >  Infografía de como cambia el curso del rio Mississipi a lo largo del tiempo

## termopar

> *Cómo cambia el curso de un río a lo largo de los años, en una preciosa infografía de 1944*
> Pese a que caminemos por encima de ellos con cierta indiferencia, el curso de los ríos nunca es constante. Cambia y se modifica con el paso de los años de forma extrema. Durante el último siglo, el ser humano ha domado sus cursos fluviales: los ha represado, los ha enclaustrado en motas de protección y los ha resumido a cursos constantes que frenen las riadas y ganen espacio para construir o cultivar nuevas tierras. No siempre fue así. Para dibujar un río necesitas muchos más surcos que el actual.
> 
> 
> 
> Es lo que hizo Harold Fisk en 1944, a petición del Army Corps of Engineers de Estados Unidos. Fisk dibujó el Misisipi no sólo tal y como era entonces, sino tal y como había sido a lo largo de los siglos. Utilizando técnicas geológicas y extrapolaciones, creó esta gigantesca y preciosa infografía. En ella vemos el trazado completo del Misisipi, el río más largo de América del Norte, en diferentes cursos, cada uno pintado de un color. El de 1944, el de 1880, el de 1820, el de 1765, etcétera. ¿Resultado? Un maravilloso baile de colores, de meandros que se entrelazan formando la llanura aluvial del Misisipi.
> 
> El trabajo de Fisk fue muy importante. Un río no sólo es su curso: es también el entorno que le rodea, su cauce. Su llanura aluvial es, en realidad, lo que los ingenieros deben tener en cuenta a la hora de construir cualquier edificación (puentes, por ejemplo) sobre o cerca de él. Con su infografía, Fisk legó una interpretación fantástica de la dimensión real del Misisipi, no sólo desde el punto de vista estético, sino también utilitario.
> 
> ...


Referencia:http://magnet.xataka.com/un-mundo-fa...grafia-de-1944

----------

embalses al 100% (04-dic-2015),NoRegistrado (03-dic-2015)

----------

